# What Meme Best Represents Your MBTI Personality Type?



## Pobz (Nov 17, 2014)

I really love ebin memes and would be happy to simply see what you think! :^ )


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I can't think of any and I'm too lazy to make one. Should be a picture of this:









ESTP: "By the way, what's your blood type? I might need to know later."


----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah, that's about it.


----------



## Mercury33 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Windblownhair (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## miuliu (Nov 3, 2013)

These two definitely:


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Mercury33 (Nov 1, 2014)

Wlecome to the INFP world!


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

And for the unknowns:


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

^ I've always found this one fitting of ISFP's


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

"INFJ: You really don't want me to say what's on my mind."


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## kannbrown (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## SuperTard (Apr 2, 2010)

My response to several memes I've seen in this post.


----------



## SuperTard (Apr 2, 2010)

Meme that best describes how people view me as an INTJ


----------



## desinys (Nov 13, 2014)

This is so true.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

ENTP :


----------



## Mercury33 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Not a meme but I will not spend half an hour searching for something.


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

This should be labeled ISTP


----------



## Thorweeps (May 17, 2014)

This should be labeled ISTP


----------

